# Atom Brake And Rim Cleanup



## Roger seitzmeir (Jul 18, 2016)

Im trying to get the rust and corrosion off a rusty rim and drum brake. I would like to soak the rim in an OA bath but can i do the brake also? I dont want to take the spokes off since i am new and have never relaced a wheel. I was worried that the OA would affect the brake components. Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## the tinker (Jul 19, 2016)

The  O.X. would not be kind to your components. Do not use it.  There are are at least 3 other types of rust removers that come in liquid form that are listed in past Restoration threads. Evapo-rust is one.  The O.X. is not good on plated surfaces. 
Not saying it won't work, just that there better rust removers for your project.
On older painted steel rims it will remove all the rust out of the paint.   On your wheels it will leave a greenish-yellow film that will be hard to remove with the spokes still in..... may damage your hub more than it is already...might lift some of your plating. 
O.X. is best used only on painted steel parts where you want to bring out whats left of the original paint that is buried under years of rust. Because it attacks iron oxide it may lighten red paint that was made with iron oxide pigment.
There are wire wheel cleaners that will make your rim look excellent but will eat up aluminum alloys in a couple minutes.
Now you see it....now you don't.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 20, 2016)

You can pop the springs off the brake and remove the shoes, then you won't mess them up with any cleaners. 

Give the brake shoes and the inner hub surface they ride on a light sanding, and it'll stop better than new.


----------



## Duck (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd hesitate to use any type of an acid on old spokes; It'll only further weaken them.


----------

